# Parkrun!



## oldoneegg (Sep 28, 2015)

I'm a type 2 diabetic who has a fairly manual job but lacked any cardio exercise. I had not ran for over 30 years.
I came across Parkrun in a Sunday paper a few months ago and thought I would go along to my local event and have a go.
Parkrun is a timed 5k run that takes place in hundreds of locations across the country every Saturday at 09.00.
I have only ever ran at Worcester, they are always a friendly bunch to encourage you along.
Parkrun covers all abilities with people posting times from 16mins up to an hour. It is a run not a race but you get a full set of results each week and can follow your own progress through there website, this is my result page http://www.parkrun.org.uk/worcester/results/athletehistory/?athleteNumber=1708615 
If you are looking for some regular exercise and don't want to be doing it alone, I'd advise you to take a look at the Parkrun website, http://www.parkrun.org.uk/ Register to run and go along. 
If you do not want to go straight into it there are many Couch to 5k groups around who will help you get started.


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 28, 2015)

I am not a runner but is sounds very good. Enjoy  (you feel better after don't you)


----------



## oldoneegg (Sep 28, 2015)

I am not a runner either but it is good! I do feel better after but not always straight away - No Pain No Gain!


----------



## Mark S (Oct 27, 2015)

Hi, I took up running just under a year ago. Started off walking, then run 2mins walk 2mins and have been working my way up the scale. Mostly to get my heart rate up because it makes such a difference to my BM levels. Combined with a diet I was able to bring my meds down to a point where I am now only on metformin.
I joined Parkrun at the begining of October and I have to echo the words above. I was made to feel very welcome by a very friendly bunch of people. No one expects great things from you and you are completely free to go at your own pace. Some people just walk the course, and why not? they are still going a lot faster than a lot of others who stay in bed or just sit in front of the TV for most of the day!!!

I've been going to Newent but as I live near Malvern I shall be going to Worcester later next month and making it my regular park run. I'm thoroughly looking forward to it.


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 27, 2015)

Good for you Mark. Gold star


----------

